# Theological Module on Islam, Romanism, Mormonism, & The New Atheism w/ Dr James White



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 7, 2010)

Reformed Baptist Seminary will co-sponsor with Midwest Center for Theological Studies

 and The Institute for Reformed Baptist Studies

 a module which will serve as part of our Polemics curriculum. From Monday, January 3, through Saturday, January 8 (2011), Dr. James White will address and critique Islam, Roman Catholicism, Mormonism, and The New Atheism. Dr. White is the director of Alpha and Omega Ministries

, a Christian apologetics organization based in Phoenix, Arizona. For more information, click the link below:

*2011 Theological Module on Islam, Romanism, Mormonism, & The New Atheism with Dr. James White*


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 7, 2010)

Thank you for posting this! I saw this on the MCTS site just yesterday, and I'm ridiculously excited because I should be living in Owensboro by then and, Lord willing, be a student at MCTS at that time. James White is a great apologist, so this ought to be a useful opportunity for the saints.


----------



## Dr. Bob Gonzales (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, Andrew, hope to see you there! Will you be in Owensboro in time to take the OT Introduction course I'll be teaching at the end of November?


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 7, 2010)

I certainly hope so. I will be arriving in Owensboro in late August or the earliest week of September, so as long as there is no interference with my (Lord willing) employer, I ought to be in the class.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey, Andrew, after you get to Owensboro and get settled, you should contact us sometime. We'd love to meet up with you.


----------

